# A ride through Hell



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Being stubborn and being saturday I have to ride. It was in the mid 30's but high high winds and sleet rain at time. I saddled up, put on 2 rain coats and headed out. I had a heavy head wind, a small hurricane force wind but I thought that was good. That meant on the return ride I would have it to my back. I headed to the bush and every thing was mud, mud at times 6 inches deep , what snow there is left has turned to ice. I pulled my shoes Tuesday because of the mud so when he wasn't in the mud he was on slippery ice. Bushes blowing, dead leaves blowing, trees bent under the wind and turkeys?? Everywhere there were wild turkeys hiding out in the bush. While my guy is not spooky at all the combination of wind and turkeys kept him alert.. I could hear nothing but the roar of the wind.
I wandered in that for 2 hours and hated it. It is the worst ride I have had all winter. Did I mention the sheet rain coming in paralled to the ground

All and all a ride from Hell.
I will not ride tomorrow if the weather doesn't change.
I will go nuts.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

At least you rode! We have had an unusual and wet winter (even SNOW!) and I broke my right hand Sept. 26, and was in a cast for 6 weeks, then on Jan. 16, I was getting hay down for the horses and a pallet board broke and I fell and broke my left wrist and joint. I was in a hard cast for 7 weeks and have been in a brace for a week, with two more weeks to go (then I don't know what the doc will say). We've had some pretty days and I can't wait to get back in the saddle! I admire your sense of adventure!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

But honestly, Riosdad....how was your ride? :lol:

And Luv...wow! talk about a bad break for you! (sorry...I had to go there. Won't happen again.) Hopefully your doc will clear you up for riding soon.

And here I've got nice weather, but I get so busy doing stuff in the day that by the time I get available to ride, it's too dark. Tomorrow is the time change, though, so that will help. As long as I take it easy, my neurologist has capitulated to let me ride sometimes.


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

oh!! :shock: *claps* well done lol, i just would not have been able to ride in that weather!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ya crazy! Could've had a darn tree topple over on you!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

bravo!! i would have stayed inside huddled up in front of the fire  most of my horses would have cracked it had i taken them out in weather like that. well done


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

That's why I stayed home and watched Basketball today. It has rained and snowed most of the day.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't even go out in it! YOu are NUTS lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I feel your pain....spring weather sucks. Today I spent 4 hours loading water that had flooded the barn into a wheelbarrow with a shovel and carting umpteen wheelbarrows full of mud water 100 meters to the manure pile. Not fun, let me tell you!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I almost thought you were talking about riding in Kansas :lol: If we didn't ride in the wind we would never ride. Our weather has turned to thunder, lightening and tornadoes. We definitely stay in during that.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

The stupid thing is I will probably saddle up tomorrow and head out again. I am an addict and I can't help it. If I have a day off, even a nice evening I have HAVE to head out.
In a barn of 25 boarders many a week I was the only one leaving the barn. At times I would throw my saddle over his heavy winter blanket and head out in a blizzard just to be out.
I know it is nuts but again I am an addict and I will do anything for a fix.
I have never had a spooky horse, one that wouldn't just head out into anything.
As for trees falling?? I have had to wait in places for the sway of the tree to go the other way and then quickly pass by. I have been nearly hit once but have been close when a few trees fell to storms.
I can only think of one other time in the last year that weather kept me from riding and that was only because I had ridden him 6 days in a row and I thought he could use the break.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I did the vacuuming, the toilets and then I couldn't stand it. I dress and headed out. It turned out a nice day, rainy yes but little wind. We ran roads, the footing was excellent but you have to deal with cars spraying water, doesn't seem to be a problem.
All and all a nice ride and it appeases my addiction


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know that I would take a horse out in that weather, but I like it myself. Getting out in a good storm with wind & rain (or better yet, blowing snow) is when I really feel alive.

Of course, I would enjoy it a lot more if there were some way to Scotch-guard a border collie. Having to bring home a wet, muddy, and smelly dog sort of takes some of the anticipation out of things.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> I don't know that I would take a horse out in that weather, but I like it myself. Getting out in a good storm with wind & rain (or better yet, blowing snow) is when I really feel alive.
> 
> Of course, I would enjoy it a lot more if there were some way to Scotch-guard a border collie. Having to bring home a wet, muddy, and smelly dog sort of takes some of the anticipation out of things.


I ran a sled team for many many years and loved heading out in a storm with those guys. When all the roads were choked full and no cars I felt like a king running down the main streets with my guys.

Last summer the skys were black and you could hear the storm coming. I saddled up and went a few miles and then the heavens opened and it poured. I went about 50 feet into the bush, backed him up against the biggest tree I could find and then just sat there on his back with a big assie coat covering me and the saddle. I thought about hobbling him if he moved but he stayed put hard against the tree, head down and rain running off the both of us. Yes the lightening was heavy but I played the odds. After about 10 minutes the sun came out, the ground steamed and we had a great run. I too love weather, and not the hot kind.

Again my guy is fearless and any weather is all right with him.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love riding in snow, but thunderstorms in Kansas can be quite dangerous. I've seen hail as big as grapefruit, lightening stikes hitting friends and the aftermath of too many tornadoes. I stay inside:hide:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I love riding in snow, but thunderstorms in Kansas can be quite dangerous. I've seen hail as big as grapefruit, lightening stikes hitting friends and the aftermath of too many tornadoes. I stay inside:hide:


Hurricanes do not exist around me so they are not a concern. No hail to speak of either. Just heavy rain and what can water really do to you. I am waterproof as is Rio.

I don't blame you for being cautious in Kansas.,. Dorthy got blown away:lol::lol:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I love riding in snow, but thunderstorms in Kansas can be quite dangerous. I've seen hail as big as grapefruit, lightening stikes hitting friends and the aftermath of too many tornadoes. I stay inside:hide:


One advantage of living in the mountains rather than the plains: there's almost always something higher for the lightning to hit. Not many tornados either, and the hail rarely gets bigger than pea-sized.


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

You are a true horseman, RiosDad! More than a bit crazy, as ell! Rio must be completely bomb-proof! I could not imagine Sunny going out in conditions half that bad (He tends to stand in his house, just sticking his rump out topotty in inclement weather!) My sister has Arabs that are really spooky when the wind comes up. We had the farrier out one particularly windy day, and the one mare was standing with al 4 legs spread out, looking ready to flee at the slightest cause...she was so wired, the farrier decided to come back on a day that wasn't so...er, exciting!
But, yes, I do understand the addiction part. I am miserable waiting for the muck to abate just a little bit, to start working the pones a get them ready fo riding season! The weather the past day or two here has been idyllic...sun, warm breeze, ahhhh....spring time! Actually have some windows and the front door open today!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You have to really watch those turkeys, they can eat the hoof right off a horse!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

We have hundreds of wild turkey around. Flocks graze with the horses all the time. They only bother him when they explode out of the bushes right beside him and then he only stomps a foot and looks.
I have never owned a spooky horse, never and I only ride arabs. I also never ride mares, will not own one and I only buy stallions but cut them right away. I am bold and my horses seem to pick up on this so wind, rain or driving snow doesn't bother them. I mainly ride alone but twice a week I take 2 ladies with me. I try to take only one at a time but agian I much prefer to run alone. The ladies slow me down too much and I have to compromise.
I also love long runs on the side of the highways but on rainy days the horse gets alot of splash which I don't like.
Anyway Rio/Shadow/Strider/Echo/Titan/etc etc have all been brave spookless horses from my past


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

High-five, Riosdad!!! If we had weather like that I would SO make Cricket go out in it. 

It was 85 today in sunny Southern California. And after OUR trail ride, Cricket got a nice bath and then grazed in the sun. Hahahaha California is SO uneventful. :lol:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> California is SO uneventful. :lol:


 
I wouldn't call Forest Fires and Mud slids uneventful. And then you throw in the occassional earth quake??? NO it certainly is not uneventful.:lol::lol:


----------



## OzarkGrey (Dec 15, 2008)

I too love riding in the rain, but you can keep the thunderstorms! A friend of mine lost two horses at one time... They were grazing under a large tree that was struck by lightning!
Wind...well I grew up in the California desert, and I hate the wind! So does Dakota! Funny...out of all the places we could have bought here in Arkansas, we moved onto a ridge that is WINDY!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

In another hour I am going to take off, grab my horse and run roads for the next couple of hours. I will deal with heavy trucks, school busses and lots of cars. I love running roads for the good footing and the distance, uninterrupted distance.
What is a higher risk for me?? The thunderstorms or getting hit by a car or truck?? I take the chance and don't worry about it.

I love riding in a nice warm rain, well as long as I have my assie coat which doms to the saddle so it doesn't blow with the wind. I don't fear the lightning


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> High-five, Riosdad!!! If we had weather like that I would SO make Cricket go out in it.
> 
> *It was 85 today in sunny Southern California. And after OUR trail ride, Cricket got a nice bath and then grazed in the sun.* Hahahaha California is SO uneventful. :lol:



It was cold and windy enough today I came home from our ride with an ear-ache. I was totally under-dressed


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sam and I went on a roughly 25k ride through the city on the weekend. No weather comparable to yours (Summer has only just ended!) but we were running roads for the most of it, and also on footpaths. We went and saw her mothers new house, and then rode to my house for lunch (I have a conveniently placed park next door!). It was a great ride - Riding through the city really shows how quiet or not your horses are!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> - Riding through the city really shows how quiet or not your horses are!


I move into the cities in June through early September to escape the bugs and the hard roads. I trialer to a large maul, unload in a corner and run the wide green belts along the major throughways, the parks, the univerisity. We have a number of pizza stands and I grab a slice and a coke at one of them. I have also pulled into a car parking space, ground hitched the horse and gone into the store for food. Another place provides a hitching rail for the amish and I will tie there and go have a HUNGER mans Breakfast. Riding for food it good:lol:


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I've rode in the rain before, but it was, as Forest Gump would say, "Big FAT rain". haha Not that kind of rain that feels like needles and pins hitting you, I don't think I could ride in that, unless I had an AMAZING rain coat...or 2. I give a thumbs up to you, Riosdad!!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wanted to post a picture of the old man and myself, well 2 old men just getting back from about a 3 hour lope on the snowmobile trails. This old man is 23 and can lope for about as long as you can ride him. He is clipped for cool running. I have about 30,000 logged miles on him.
A fantastic animal that is just about retired and a new boy is taking his place


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Love the pic. Nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We often do a run into maccas, or to my house for food. We used to go through the drive through but they stopped that for OH&S, so now we just park them in a parking spot. We also run the greenways along the more major roads, but also ride the footpaths - it makes for a very interesting ride being able to see into peoples backyards!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

While T has never objected or shown any issues with riding in all kinds of weather (or along side highways), I finally found my weak spot.

We were riding up north in the mountains (near Flagstaff, the other side of Eustis for my fellow Mainers) and a sudden lightening storm struck. I have never felt fear like I did that day. Lightening was all around us. T was fine. I turned her and put her in a good extended trot and down the mountain we went! 

I think because I had been caught in a field with heat lightening (you know the lovely sideways moving stuff) while trying to bring in and save some alfalfa hay the week before. It has stayed with me . Soon as I hear thunder in the distance, whether I'm kayaking, riding , hiking, biking, doesn't matter I feel fear sear right through me.

So RiosDad, my hat is off to you. I don't think I could even bring myself to put myself under a big ole tree! I do love to ride in the rain, just not while there's any lightening.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

While I dont think Romeo would have a single issue in a hard core texas storm...I would! Im a pansy when it gets cold! I prefer to stay home and snuggle under a blanket or see my boyfriend and snuggle with him!

I keep waiting for a day when one of my weather bets goes south though. Ill know its suppose to start pouring buckets but if its not raining when I leave I go! so far ive never been rained on....would be nice to see how romeo would do....


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Pidge said:


> ! I prefer to stay home and snuggle under a blanket or see my boyfriend and snuggle with him!
> 
> I....


Ladies listen to her. She has words of wisdom.. More people should think that way.:lol::lol:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

A few years ago we showed up at a trailhead for a Laborday weekend pack trip into the wilderness. as we were packing the horses, it started to rain and snow. We sat in the truck for an hour, trying to decide if we wanted to ride the 10+ miles into the mountain lake in the storm. Kinda hoping the storm would blow past and we could ride in. We finally came to the decision that we had driven several hours to get here, so rain and snow or not, we got on the horses and off we rode. By time we got to the camp site. There was 8" of snow on the ground. We were at 11,000 foot elevation. We scraped off the snow and pitched a tent, threw our sleeping bags inside. Tied the horses in a stand of spruce trees and crawled in our sleeping bags and tried to warm up after sitting in the saddle for several hours in driving snow.

Next morning we woke up to a magnificent sight. The meadow was all white and covered in snow, But the sun was out and the it warmed up to a very comfortable temp. The snow melted and was gone in a few hours and we enjoyed the next couple of days, so happy that we had not turned around and gone home.

So there are times when putting up with some bad weather in the saddle brings some great rewards.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

> Ladies listen to her. She has words of wisdom.. More people should think that way.:lol::lol:


LOL not sure I would call them words of wisdom... I just know he is like a mini heater and when its cold he is the perfect snuggle device!

Are you saying you need more ladies to snuggle with RiosDad?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

we had a pretty bad winter but not as bad as canadas! we had hail,more snow than ive ever seen! about 4-6 inches. i know not a lot but we havent got 2 inches of snow since the blizzard in 1994! plus it got to record lows.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

chika1235 said:


> we had a pretty bad winter but not as bad as canadas! s.


I live in southern Ontario and suprisingly we get very little snow. There was not more then 2 weeks when the snowmobiles could actually get out and run trail. I used my snow blower only 2 or 3 times.. Buffalo and alot of the american states below us get far more snow then we do. Certainly your Dekota's , Wyoming etc etc get far worse winter then we do. Utah makes us look like the tropics. We get very mild winters, much to my disliking. I love winter, it is a relaxing time and I love running in the snow.


----------

